# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سعر ومواصفات نوكيا لوميا 1520 ونوكيا لوميا 1320

## mohamed73

كشفت شركة “نوكيا” عن أولى هواتفها اللوحية، وهما الهاتفين لوميا 1520  ولوميا 1320، خلال حدث أقامته اليوم الثلاثاء بمدينة أبوظبي الإماراتية.
ويملك هاتف “نوكيا” اللوحي الجديد 1520 شاشة IPS LCD بدقة Full HD  وبقياس 6 بوصات، وقامت الشركة الفنلندية بالتعاون مع “مايكروسوفت” لتعديل  واجهة نظام “ويندوز فون” لتناسب قياس الشاشة.
وأوضح “ستيف إلوب” الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة “نوكيا” أن واجهة المستخدم في  نظام “ويندوز فون” أصبحت تدعم وضع ثلاثة أعمدة من النوافذ، كما يمكن التحكم  في حجم كل نافذة بين صغيرة ومتوسطة وكبيرة.
هذا، ويضم الهاتف لوميا 1520 كاميرا بدقة 20 ميجابكسل ومزودة بتقنية  “بيورفيو” التي تطورها “نوكيا” ومدعومة بمثبت بصري للصورة OIS، وتدعم  التصوير بوضوح في ظروف الإضاءة الضعيفة بفضل تزويده بفلاش ضوئي ثنائي.
وقامت الشركة الأمريكية بتزويد الهاتف بتطبيق “نوكيا كاميرا”، والذي  يصفه “إلوب” بأنه يجعل المستخدم قادراً على استعمال كافة المزايا التي  توفرها كاميرا الهاتف الجديد.
وأضافت “نوكيا” مجموعة من التطبيقات الأخرى إلى هاتفها الجديد مثل تطبيق  “ستوري تيلر” StoryTeller والذي يجمع الصور الملتقطة عبر الهاتف ويصنفها  تلقائياً حسب المكان والتاريخ، كما أوضحت الشركة أن الهاتف سيأتي بحزمة  “أوفيس” وتطبيق “إنستاجرام” الذي سيتم إطلاقه خلال الأسابيع القليلة  المقبلة في متجر ويندوز فون.
وسوف يعمل الهاتف لوميا 1520 بمعالج “سنابدراجون 800″ رباعي النواة من  “كوالكوم”، مدعوم بذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعة 2 جيجابايت، وذاكرة داخلية سعة 32  جيجابايت يمكن زيادتها عبر بطاقة ذاكرة خارجية من نوع MicroSD، كما تتيح  “نوكيا” مساحة تخزين عبر خدمة “سكاي درايف” قدرها 7 جيجابايت.
وزودت الشركة الفنلندية الهاتف كذلك ببطارية سعة 3400 ميلي أمبير/ساعة،  كما يدعم الهاتف لوميا 1520 الاتصال بشبكات الجيل الرابع، مثل الهاتف لوميا  1320 الذي تم الكشف عنه أيضاً بالمؤتمر.
ويعمل الهاتف لوميا 1320 بمعالج “سنابدراجون إس 4″ ثنائي النواة، والذي  تصل سرعته إلى 1.7 جيجاهرتز، ومدعوم بذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعة 1 جيجابايت  وذاكرة تخزين سعة 8 جيجابايت مع إمكانية إضافة بطاقة خارجية من نوع MicroSD  والاستفادة من ذاكرة التخزين السحابية المجانية.
هذا، ودعمت الشركة الفنلندية هاتفها اللوحي لوميا 1320 بشاشة قياس 6  بوصات بدقة HD؛ وكاميرا خلفية بدقة 5 ميجابكسل مدعومة بفلاش ضوئي.
وأشار “ستيف إلوب” إلى أن “نوكيا” سوف تطرح الهاتف اللوحي لوميا 1520  مقابل 749 دولار أمريكي، قبل اقتطاع الضرائب، فيما سيطرح الهاتف 1320 بسعر  339 دولار أمريكي، قبل الضريبة.
يذكر أن الهاتف لوميا 1520 سوف يتوافر بألوان الأحمر والأبيض والأصفر  والأسود، فيما سيتوافر الهاتف لوميا 1320 بألوان الأبيض والبرتقالي والأسود  والأصفر.

----------

